# Porter Cable 7800 Sander Problem



## kentmarcus (Sep 14, 2008)

Our Porter Cable 7800 Sander has developed a vibration at the head. It sounds like something is rubbing (once per revolution) at the pad, but as far as we can see nothing is rubbing. 

I'm thinking something is bent (shaft, spindle, etc.), but I have no idea if this is even possible

Any ideas on how to pinpoint the part(s) required to get this sander going smoothly again.


----------



## Drywaller (Jun 15, 2008)

It may be your drive shaft starting to give out or break.Take it apart and look at the shaft,Ive rebuilt my sander 3 times and is not that hard to do.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Any online tutorials?


----------

